# 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*

مائة سؤال وجواب فى العقيدة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية 
لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بيشوى 
مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ والبرارى وسكرتير المجمع المقدس 
ورئيس دير القديسة دميانة 



السؤال الأول : ما معنى كلمة أقنوم؟

كلمة أقنوم باليونانية هى هيبوستاسيس ، وهى مكونة من من مقطعين:
هيبو وتعنى تحت ، وستاسيس وتعنى قائم أو واقف
وبهذا فإن كلمة هيبوستاسيس تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتياً معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو الطبيعة .
والأقنوم هو كائن حقيقى له شخصيته الخاصة به وله إرادة
ولكنه واحد فى الجوهر والطبيعة مع الأقنومين الآخرين بغير إنفصال .​*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية*

*السؤال الثانى: من هم الأقانيم الثلاثة؟
الأقانيم الثلاثة هم الآب والأبن والروح القدس:
+ فالآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر ، وهو الأصل من حيث الأقنوم .
+ والأبن هو الله من حيث الجوهر ، وهو المولود من حيث الأقنوم .
+ والروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر ، وهو المنبثق من حيث الأقنوم .​*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية*

*

السؤال الرابع : هل يمكننا أن نقول إن الكينونة فى الثالوث القدوس قاصرة على الآب وحده؟ والعقل قاصر على الإبن وحده؟ والحياة قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده؟​
لا ... لا يمكننا أن نقول هكذا ، فينبغى أن نلاحظ أنه طبقاً لتعاليم الآباء فإن الكينونة أو الجوهر ليس قاصراً على الآب وحده .
ففى قداس القديس غريغوريوس النزينزى نخاطب الإبن ونقول:
"أيها الكائن الذى كان والدائم إلى الأبد"
لأن الآب له كينونة حقيقية وهو الأصل فى الكينونة بالنسبة للإبن والروح القدس ، والإبن ل كينونة حقيقية بالولادة الأزلية ، والروح القدس له كينونة حقيقية بالإنبثاق الأزلى ، ولكن ليس الواحد منهم منفصلاً فى كينونته أو جوهره عن الآخرين .

+ وكذلك العقل ليس قاصراً على الإبن وحده ، لأن الآب له صفة العقل والإبن له صفة العقل والروح القدس له صفة العقل ، لأن هذه الصفة من صفات الجوهر الإلهى .
وكما قال القديس أثناسيوس:
+ "إن صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الإبن إلا صفة واحدة وهى أن الآب آب والإبن إبن .
ثم لماذا تكون صفات الآب هى بعينها صفات الإبن؟ إلا لكون الإبن هو من الآب وحاملاً لذات جوهر الآب" .
ولكننا نقول أن الإبن هو الكلمة "اللوغوس" أو العقل المولود أو العقل المنطوق به ، أما مصدر العقل المولود فهو الآب .

+ وبالنسبة لخاصية الحياة فهى أيضاً ليست قاصرة على الروح القدس وحده لأن الآب له صفة الحياة والإبن له صفة الحياة والروح القدس له صفة الحياة ، لأن الحياة هى من صفات الجوهر الإلهى .. والسيد المسيح قال: 
"كما أن الآب له حياة فى ذاته كذلك أعطى الإبن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة فى ذاته" 
"يو 26:5" .
وقيل عن السيد المسيح بإعتباره كلمة الله:
"فيه كانت الحياة" "يو 4:1" .
ولكن الروح القدس نظراً لأنه هو الذى يمنح الحياة للخليقة لذلك قيل عنه أنه هو:
(الرب المحيى) "حسب قانون الإيمان والقداس الكيرلسى" ، وكذلك أنه هو (رازق الحياة) أو (معطى الحياة) "حسب صلاة الساعة الثالثة" .

+ من الخطورة أن ننسب الكينونة إلى الآب وحده ، والعقل للإبن وحده ، والحياة إلى الروح القدس وحده لأننا فى هذه الحالة نقسم الجوهر الإلهى الواحد إلى ثلاث جواهر مختلفة .
أو ربما يؤدى الأمر إلى أن ننسب الجوهر إلى الآب وحده "طالما أن له وحده الكينونة" وبهذا ننفى الجوهر عن الإبن والروح القدس ، أو نلغى كينونتيهما ويتحولان بذلك إلى صفات لإقنوم إلهى وحيد هو إقنوم الآب 
.*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية*

*

السؤال الخامس: هل هناك علاقة بين طبيعة الله "الله محبة" وبين فهمنا للثالوث القدوس؟
نعم هناك علاقة أكيدة: 

+ إن مفتاح المسيحية - كما نعلم - هو أن "الله محبة" (1يو 4 : 8 ، 16) .
ونحن نسأل من كان الآب يحب قبل أن يخلق العالم والملائكة والبشر؟
إذا أحب الآب نفسه يكون أنانياً (ego - centeric ) ، وحاشا لله أن يكون هكذا ، إذاً لابد من وجود محبوب كما قال السيد فى مناجاته للآب قبل الصليب .. "لأنك أحببتنى قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو 24:17) ..
وبوجود الإبن قبل إنشاء العالم وفوق الزمان أى قبل كل الدهور; يمكن أن نصف الله بالحب أزلياً وليس كأن الحب شئ حادث أو مستحدث بالنسبة للآب .
فالأبوة والحب متلازمان ، طالما وجدت الأبوة فناك المحبة بين الآب والإبن .

+ ولكن الحب لا يصير كاملاً إلا بوجود الأقنوم الثالث ، لأن الحب نحو الأنا هو أنانية وليس حباً ، والحب الذى يتجه نحو الآخر الذى ليس آخر سواه (المنحصر فى آخر وحيد) هو حب متخصص رافض للإحتواء (exclusive love ) بمعنى أنه حب ناقص .. 
ولكن الحب المثالى هو الذى يتجه نحو الآخر وإلى كل من هو آخر ( inclusive love ) وهنا تبرز أهمية وجود الأقنوم الثالث من أجل كمال المحبة .

+ وإذا وُجدت الخليقة فى أى وقت وفى أى مكان فهى تدخل فى نطاق هذا الحب اللانهائى ، لأن مثلث الحب هنا هو بلا حدود ولا مقاييس ..
هذا الحب اللانهائى الكامل يتجه نحو الخليقة حيثما وحينما توجد ، كما قال السيد المسيح للآب:
"ليكون فيهم الحب الذى أحببتنى به وأكون أنا فيهم" ( يو26:17 ) .. إن الحب الكامل هو الحب بين الأقانيم الثلاثة وهذا هو أعظم حب فى الوجود كله .

+ لكن يسأل سائل لماذا لا تكون الأقانيم أربعة أو خمسة ؟
وللرد نقول أن أى شىء ناقص فى الله يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى ، كما أن شىء يزيد بلا داع يعتبر ضد كماله الإلهى .
إن مساحة المثلث هى ما لانهاية ، ومثلث الحب هذا يتسع حتى يشمل كل الخليقة ، فأى كائن يقع داخل نطاق المثلث يشمله الحب ، فما الداعى لرأس رابع أو خامس؟!*


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية*



السؤال السادس:
+ هل للأقانيم الثلاثة إرادة واحدة أم ثلاث إرادات؟

الأقانيم لها إرداة واحدة من حيث النوع ، وثلاثة إرادات من حيث العدد بمعنى أن كل إقنوم له إرادة ويحب الإقنومين الآخرين بحرية
لكن هذه الإرادة غير منفصلة فى طبيعتها عن إرادة الأقنومين الآخرين لأن نوع الإرادة واحد
ويجمعهم جوهر واحد وطبيعة إلهية واحدة
فما يقرره الآب يقرره الإبن ويقرره الروح القدس بالطبيعة​


----------



## crazy_girl (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: 100 سؤال فى عقيدتنا الارثوذكسية*

*السؤال السابع


فيم يشترك الأقانيم الإلهية معاً؟ وفيم يتمايزون؟




الأقانيم الإلهية تشترك معاً فى جميع خواص الجوهر الإلهى الواحد ، وتتمايز فيما بينها بالخواص الإقنومية فقط:

فاللآب : هو الأصل أو الينبوع فى الثالوث ، وهو أصل الجوهر وأصل الكينونة بالنسبة للإقنومين الآخرين .
والإبن: هو مولود من الأب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل إقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه كلمة الله .
والروح القدس: هو منبثق من الآب ولكنه ليس مجرد صفة بل أقنوم له كينونة حقيقية وغير منفصل عن الآب لأنه روح الله .

* الآب هو الينبوع الذى يتدفق (يسرى) منه بغير إنفصال الأبن الوحيد بالولادة الأزلية قبل كل الدهور 
- الأب هو الحكيم الذى يلد الحكمة ويبثق روح الحكمة .
- الأب هو الحقانى الذذى يلد "الحق" (يو 6:14) ، ويبثق "روح الحق" (يو 26:15) .

* الحكمة هى لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الحكيم .
- والحق هو لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الآب الحقانى .
- والكلمة (اللوغوس) أى (العقل منطوقاً به) هو لقب لأقنوم الأبن المولود من الآب العاقل .

* والخواص الجوهرية جميعاً ، ومن أمثلتها الحكمة والحق والعقل والحياة ... يشترك فيها الإقانيم جميعاً:
فالآب هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والإبن هو حق من حيث الجوهر ، والروح القدس هو حق من حيث الجوهر .
أما من حيث الإقنوم فالآب هو الحقانى (أى ينبوع الحق) ، والإبن هو الحق المولود منه ، والروح القدس هو روح الحق المنبثق منه .

* من يستطيع أن يفصل الحقانى عن الحق المولود منه؟!
- ومن يستطيع أن يفصل الحكيم عن الحكمة ؟ .. إن الحكمة تصدر عن الحكيم تلقائياً كإعلان طبيعى عن حقيقته غير المنظورة .
- إننا نعرف الحكيم بالحكمة ، ونعرف العاقل بالعقل المنطوق به ، ونعرف الحقانى بالحق الصادر منه ... وهكذا .

* الإبن يعلن لنا الآب غير المنظور ونرى فيه الآب ، والروح القدس يلهمنا بطريقة خفية غير منظورة عن الآب والإبن .
- الإبن دعى إبناً لأنه "هو صورة الآب" (كو 15:1) .
- والروح دعى روحاً لأنه يعمل دون أن نراه ، ومن ألقابه أنه روح الحق ، وأنه هو المعزى ( comforter )الذى يريح قلب الإنسان ، ويمنحه عطية السلام والمصالحة مع الله .​*


----------

